# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  تلميذ يحكي أحوال شيخه

## سعيد الرميح

قال رحمه الله:
علِم الله، ما رأيت أحداً أطيب عيشاً منه قط، مع كل ما كان فيه من ضيق العيش، وخلاف الرفاهية والنعيم، بل ضدها، ومع ما كان فيه من الحبس والتهديد والإرهاق، وهو-مع ذلك- من أطيب الناس عيشاً، وأشرحهم صدراً، وأقواهم قلباً، وأسرِّهم نفساً، تلوح نضرة النعيم على وجهه(1).
وقد شاهدت من قوته، وكلامه، وإقدامه، وكتابه أمراً عجيباً، فكان يكتب في اليوم من التصنيف ما يكتبه الناسخ في جمعة وأكثر، وقد شاهد العسكر من قوته في الحرب أمراً عظيماً(2).
ورأيته في المنام؛ وكأني ذكرت له شيئاً من أعمال القلب؛ وأخذت في تعظيمه ومنفعته، فقال: أما أنا، فطريقتي: الفرح بالله، والسرور به. أو نحو هذا من العبارة، وهكذا كانت حاله في الحياة، يبدو ذلك على ظاهره، وينادي به عليه حاله(3).
وكنا إذا اشتد بنا الخوف، وساءت منا الظنون، وضاقت بنا الأرض؛ أتيناه، فما هو إلا أن نراه ونسمع كلامه؛ فيذهب ذلك كله، وينقلب انشراحاً وقوة ويقيناً وطمأنينة. فسبحان من أشهد عباده جنته قبل لقائه، وفتح لهم أبوابها في دار العمل، فأتاهم من روحها ونسيمها وطيبها، ما استفرغ قواهم لطلبها، والمسابقة إليها(4).
وكان بعض أصحابه الأكابر يقول: وددت أني لأصحابي مثله لأعدائه وخصومه! وما رأيته يدعو على أحد منهم قط، وكان يدعو لهم.
وجئت يوماً مبشراً له بموت أكبر أعدائه، وأشدهم عداوة وأذى له، فنهرني، وتنكر لي، واسترجع، ثم قام من فوره إلى بيت أهله فعزاهم. وقال: إني لكم مكانه، ولا يكون لكم أمر تحتاجون فيه إلى مساعدة إلا وساعدتكم فيه. ونحو هذا من الكلام، فسُرُّوا به، ودعوا له، وعظموا هذه الحال منه، فرحمه الله، ورضي عنه(5)
وكان يقول كثيراً: ما لي شيء ولا مني شيء، ولا فيَّ شيء. وكان كثيراً ما يتمثل بهذا البيت:

أنا المكدِّي وابن المكدِّي         وهكذا كان أبي وجدِّي

وكان إذا أُثْني عليه في وجهه، يقول: والله! إني إلى الآن أُجدِّدُ إسلامي كل وقت، وما أسلمت بعد إسلاماً جيداً(6).
وقال: العارف يسير إلى الله عز وجل بين مشاهدة المنة، ومطالعة عيب النفس.
وكان يتمثل كثيراً:

عوى الذئب فاستأنستُ بالذئب إذ عوى
وصوَّتَ إنسانٌ فكدتُ أطيرُ

وكان يتمثل أيضاً:

وأخرجُ من بين البيوتِ لعلني
أُحدث عنك النفسَ في السر خاليا(7).

وحدثني شيخنا، قال: ابتدأني مرض؛ فقال لي الطبيب: إن مطالعتك وكلامك في العلم يزيد المرض.
فقلت له: لا أصبر على ذلك، وأنا أحاكمك إلى علمك؛ أليست النفس إذا فرحت وسرت، قويت الطبيعة، فدفعت المرض؟
فقال: بلى.
فقلت له: فإن نفسي تُسَرُّ بالعلم، فتقوى به الطبيعة، فأجد راحة.
فقال: هذا خارج عن علاجنا(8).
وسمعت شيخنا رحمه الله يقول – وقد عرض له بعض الألم - فقال له الطبيب: أضر ما عليك الكلام في العلم، والفكر فيه، والتوجه، والذكر.
فقال: ألستم تزعمون أن النفس إذا قويت وفرحت؛ أوجب فرحها لها قوة، تعين بها الطبيعة على دفع العارض؛ فإنه عدوها، فإذا قويت عليه قهرته؟
فقال له الطبيب: بلى.
فقال: إذا اشتغلت نفسي بالتوجه والذكر، والكلام في العلم، وظفرت بما يشكل عليها منه، فرحت به وقويت، فأوجب ذلك دفع العارض هذا. أو نحوه من الكلام(9).
وحضرتُه مرة، صلى الفجر ثم جلس يذكر الله تعالى إلى قريب من انتصاف النهار، ثم التفتَ إلي، وقال: هذه غدوتي، ولو لم أتغد الغداء، سقطت قوتي. أو كلاماً قريباً من هذا(10).
وقال لي مرة: لا أترك الذكر إلا بنية إجمام نفسي وإراحتها؛ لأستعد بتلك الراحة لذكر آخر(11).
ولقد شاهدت من فراسته أموراً عجيبة، وما لم أشاهده منها أعظم وأعظم، ووقائع فراسته تستدعي سِفراً ضخماً (12).
وسمعته يقول: إن في الدنيا جنة من لم يدخلها، لا يدخل جنة الآخرة.
وقال لي مرة: ما يصنع أعدائي بي؟ أنا جنتي وبستاني في صدري، إن رحت فهي معي، لا تفارقني، إن حبسي خلوة، وقتلي شهادة، وإخراجي من بلدي سياحة(13).
وكان يقول- في محبسه في القلعة-: لو بذلت ملء هذه القلعة ذهباً، ما عدل عندي شكر هذه النعمة.
أو قال: ما جزيتهم على ما تسببوا لي فيه من الخير. ونحو هذا(14).
وكان يقول- في سجوده وهو محبوس-: اللهم أعني على ذكرك، وشكرك، وحسن عبادتك ما شاء الله(15).
وقال لي مرة: المحبوس: من حُبس قلبه عن ربه تعالى، والمأسور من أسره هواه.
ولما دخل إلى القلعة، وصار داخل سورها، نظر إليه وقال: {فَضُرِبَ بَيْنَهُمْ بِسُورٍ لَهُ بَابٌ بَاطِنُهُ فِيهِ الرَّحْمَةُ وَظَاهِرُهُ مِنْ قِبَلِهِ الْعَذَابُ} [الحديد : 13] (16).
وكان يعالج بآية الكرسي، وكان يأمر بكثرة قراءتها المصروعَ، ومن يعالجه بها، وبقراءة المعوذتين(17).
وكان صغيراً عند بني المنجا، فبحث معهم، فادَّعوا شيئاً أنكره، فأحضروا النقل، فلما وقف عليه، ألقى المجلد من يده غيظاً، فقالوا له: ما أنت إلا جريء؛ ترمي المجلد من يدك، وهو كتاب علم؟!
فقال سريعاً: أيما خير؛ أنا أو موسى؟
فقالوا: موسى.
فقال: أيما خير؛ هذا الكتاب، أو ألواح الجوهر التي كان بها العشر كلمات؟
قالوا: الألواح.
فقال: إن موسى لما غضب، ألقى الألواح من يده. أو كما قال(18).
وكان إذا سئل عن مسألة حكمية، ذكر في جوابها مذاهب الأئمة الأربعة إذا قَدَر، ومأخذ الخلاف، وترجيح القول الراجح، وذكر متعلقات المسألة التي ربما تكون أنفع للسائل من مسألته، فيكون فرحه بتلك المتعلقات واللوازم أعظم من فرحه بمسألته. وهذه فتاويه- رحمه الله- بين الناس، فمن أحب الوقوف عليها رأى ذلك.
وكان خصومه يعيبونه بذلك؛ ويقولون: سأله السائل عن طريق مصر- مثلاً- فيذكر له معها: طريق مكة والمدينة وخراسان والعراق والهند! وأي حاجة بالسائل إلى ذلك؟!
ولعمر الله! ليس ذلك بعيب، وإنما العيب الجهل والكبر.
ورأيت شيخنا يتحرى في فتاويه مهما أمكنه، ومن تأمل فتاويه وجد ذلك ظاهراً فيها(19).
وشهدته إذا أعيته المسائل، واستصعبت عليه؛ فرَّ منها إلى التوبة والاستغفار، والاستغاثة بالله، واللجأ إليه، واستنزال الصواب من عنده، والاستفتاح من خزائن رحمته، فقلما يلبث المدد الإلهي أن يتتابع عليه مدًّا، وتزدلف الفتوحات الإلهية إليه، بأيتهن يبدأ.
ولا ريب أن من وفق لهذا الافتقار علماً وحالاً، وسار قلبه في ميادينه بحقيقة وقصد، فقد أعطي حظه من التوفيق. ومن حُرِمَه، فقد منع الطريق والرفيق(20).
وكان إذا أشكلت عليه المسائل، يقول: يا معلم إبراهيم! علمني. ويكثر الاستعانة بذلك؛ اقتداء بمعاذ بن جبل رضي الله عنه؛ حيث قال لمالك بن يخامر السكسكي عند موته؛ وقد رآه يبكي؛ فقال: والله! ما أبكي على دنيا كنت أصيبها منها، ولكن أبكي على العلم والإيمان اللذين كنت أتعلمهما منك، فقال معاذ بن جبل رضي الله عنه: (إن العلم والإيمان مكانهما، من ابتغاهما، وجدهما، اطلب العلم عند أربعة: عند عويمر أبي الدرداء، وعند عبد الله بن مسعود، وأبي موسى الأشعري، وذكر الرابع، فإن عجز عنه هؤلاء، فسائر أهل الأرض عنه أعجز، فعليك بمعلم إبراهيم – صلوات الله عليه -)(21).
قال ابن القيم –رحمه الله-: حقيق بالمفتي أن يكثر الدعاء بالحديث الصحيح: (اللهم رب جبرائيل وميكائيل وإسرافيل، فاطر السماوات والأرض، عالم الغيب والشهادة، أنت تحكم بين عبادك فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون، اهدني لما اختلف فيه من الحق بإذنك؛ إنك تهدي من تشاء إلى صراط مستقيم). وكان شيخنا- يعني شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية- كثير الدعاء بذلك(22).

تم اقتباسه وتهذيبه والتصرف فيه من كتاب: (سماعات ابن القيم من شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية) لسهيل بن عبدالله السردي، نشر: دار النوادر، ط1، 1431هـ، (ص 343-373)


(المرجع / موقع الدرر السنية)

----------

